# Es verdad esto de la alarma laser?



## Rage10 (Jul 21, 2010)

Ya que estoy en un foro de Electronica voy a hacer todas esas preguntas que me surgieron alguna vez y nunca pude resolver ya que no sabia a quien preguntarle. Por suerte en este foro hay mucha gente capacitada que me ayudo en temas anteriores. Quiero agradecerles por brindarme su ayuda.

Pero como dije, quiero exprimir todas mis dudas, y quisiera saber si es posible hacer lo que se muestra en este video:




.

*Si es verdad lo que se muestra en el video, me podrian decir que materiales utiliza para hacerla?*.

Muchisimas gracias por su excelente ayuda!


----------



## Limbo (Jul 22, 2010)

Buenas,

Es de instructables ese video. Te dejo el link http://www.instructables.com/id/Protect-Your-Home-with-Laserbeams/

Ahi te dice como hacerlo. Además ahi un tema (o mas de uno) por aqui en el foro que habla de sistemas de seguridad laser, pero no recuerdo el nombre.

Saludos.


----------



## Rage10 (Jul 22, 2010)

Muchas gracias!, por tu ayuda limbo!, en este tema y en el anterior que abri, me voy a fijar en la pagina, al parecer esta paso por paso!
Muchisimas gracias!


----------



## romel777 (Jul 30, 2010)

Estoy por armar esa alarma solo que, cuando se interrumpe el paso del laser suena hasta que lo pares o apenas se reestable el contacto con el laser se pone en silencio?


----------



## bocagonza (Jul 30, 2010)

> Estoy por armar esa alarma solo que, cuando se interrumpe el paso del laser suena hasta que lo pares o apenas se reestable el contacto con el laser se pone en silencio?


 suena hasta que e reestablese el contacto con el receptor, si quieres que quede sonando hasta que lo pares un triac en ves del transistor, o un 555 configurado en monoestable para que suene el tiempo que quieras
saludos, no dudes en preguntar


----------



## romel777 (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/Alarma-por-laser.html

gracias por la ayuda! creo que ese circuito si se queda sonando cuando se corta el laser o no?


----------



## bocagonza (Jul 30, 2010)

hola romel777 , claro , este circuito, cuando se coraa el laser suena hasta que quede baja la salida correspondiente a la pata 3 de dicho integrado, ahora si quieres cambiar el tiempo de timbrado solo cambia el valor de  R4 y C1 ( aclaro: el capasitor es de 100uF sonara por unos segundos, ahora si lo cambias por uno de 1000uF sonaa como un minuto , asi tambien con la resistencia, mas resistencia mas tiempo y viceversa)
saludos


----------



## romel777 (Jul 30, 2010)

bocagonza dijo:


> hola romel777 , claro , este circuito, cuando se coraa el laser suena hasta que quede baja la salida correspondiente a la pata 3 de dicho integrado, ahora si quieres cambiar el tiempo de timbrado solo cambia el valor de  R4 y C1 ( aclaro: el capasitor es de 100uF sonara por unos segundos, ahora si lo cambias por uno de 1000uF sonaa como un minuto , asi tambien con la resistencia, mas resistencia mas tiempo y viceversa)
> saludos



Entonces lo que hare es cambiar el C1 por uno de 1000uF,para que suene mas tiempo..que es eso que parecen 3 tornillitos ahi abajo del relay ?


----------



## bocagonza (Jul 30, 2010)

mira, los tres tornillos son los terminales del relay  C  NC  NA
suerte, sino tienes un capasitor ponele un pequeño potenciometro de 1Mega ohm, con eso controloras muy bien los tiempos que estara sonando la sirena, suerte

otra cosa, no es necesario el PBC, yo lo tengo armado en un circuito impreso universal al monoestable, solo se le pone el transistor y el LDR y listo


----------



## romel777 (Jul 30, 2010)

bocagonza dijo:


> mira, los tres tornillos son los terminales del relay  C  NC  NA
> suerte, sino tienes un capasitor ponele un pequeño potenciometro de 1Mega ohm, con eso controloras muy bien los tiempos que estara sonando la sirena, suerte
> 
> otra cosa, no es necesario el PBC, yo lo tengo armado en un circuito impreso universal al monoestable, solo se le pone el transistor y el LDR y listo



pero el relay acaso no va en la cajita negra donde dice relay ? ese lo de potenciometro en vez del capacitor esta mucho mejor..si no es mucho pedirte no podes montar el circuito asi como lo dices? porque en un poco confuso el de la otra pagina, si no es una molestia claro


----------



## bocagonza (Jul 30, 2010)

> si no es mucho pedirte no podes montar el circuito asi como lo dices? porque en un poco confuso el de la otra pagina, si no es una molestia claro


no es necesario rearmar el circuito, solo pone una resistencia variable en lugar de R4 en este diagrama y listo, cambialo por uno de 1mega ohm, si va a funcionar Bien
http://estaticos.poblenet.com/01/esquemas/esq3/alarmlaser.gif


----------



## romel777 (Jul 30, 2010)

bocagonza dijo:


> no es necesario rearmar el circuito, solo pone una resistencia variable en lugar de R4 en este diagrama y listo, cambialo por uno de 1mega ohm, si va a funcionar Bien
> http://estaticos.poblenet.com/01/esquemas/esq3/alarmlaser.gif



Gracias! lo armare cuando tenga tiempo!


----------



## bocagonza (Jul 30, 2010)

bueno, suerte, despues conta como te fue :afirmacion:


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Ago 2, 2010)

Tambien me dieron ganas de hacer ese circuito, vere los efectos de los cambios que escribio bocagonza, cuando lo termine les avisare para asegurarles!!

Por ahora hice esta simulacion (LiveWire), quien la quiera ver se las dejo, pero les hice unos pequeños cambios:

-Puse un potenciometro de 100K (no deseo mucho tiempo) y mantuve C1
-Agrege unos diodos Led para indicar los cambios de estado (me encanta la iluminacion jeje)
-Le coloque un Buffer como señal de alarma

Saludos!!!


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Ago 5, 2010)

Hola!!
les vengo a informar que si arme el circuito, y funciona perfectamente!!!
eso si, se debe llevar a lugares muy oscuros, y cuando 
se le aproxime una fuente de luz, cambia de estado...
hasta ahora no he provado el rele (solo tengo de 12 volts) y no tengo esa alimentacion

...suerte a todos!!!


----------



## romel777 (Ago 8, 2010)

Es potente el sonido del buffer KaedusElectroraik ? justo mi profesor me pidio presentar un proyecto y presentare este asi mismo como tu lo armaste ..


----------



## Limbo (Ago 8, 2010)

> eso si, se debe llevar a lugares muy oscuros, y cuando
> se le aproxime una fuente de luz, cambia de estado...


Has probado de meter la fotoresistencia dentro de una cajita negra y lo mas alejada del agujero por el cual entre el haz del laser?


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Ago 8, 2010)

romel777 dijo:


> Es potente el sonido del buffer KaedusElectroraik ? justo mi profesor me pidio presentar un proyecto y presentare este asi mismo como tu lo armaste ..


 
mmm, por mi parte si suena fuerte, romel777
el que me pasaron es de 24V, y yo solo lo alimente con una bateria de 9.
supongo que si se le aplica mas tension, superara el rango de sonido del que escucho...
que bueno que escojas este proyecto, pues yo si lo considere interesante 
saludos!!



Limbo dijo:


> Has probado de meter la fotoresistencia dentro de una cajita negra y lo mas alejada del agujero por el cual entre el haz del laser?


 
Exactamente estaba pensando en eso!!!
al principio tenia mis dudas, pero cuando vi el video de Rage10, se me ocurrio hacerlo!!!
pensaba colocar el circuito en un "chasis" pequeño, y hacerle un pequeño agujero.
cuando tenga tiempo, subire algunas imagenes para que las vean, les aseguro que funciona perfectamente!!!


----------



## romel777 (Ago 8, 2010)

KaedusElectroRaik dijo:


> mmm, por mi parte si suena fuerte, romel777
> el que me pasaron es de 24V, y yo solo lo alimente con una bateria de 9.
> supongo que si se le aplica mas tension, superara el rango de sonido del que escucho...
> que bueno que escojas este proyecto, pues yo si lo considere interesante
> saludos!!



pues si ! la verdad que es interesante..ahora que sera que le puedo agregar para que quede mas elegante o alguna otra funcion adicional ?? y en la parte del buffer que usas ? un parlante chiquito de 8ohms ?


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Ago 8, 2010)

romel777 dijo:


> pues si ! la verdad que es interesante..ahora que sera que le puedo agregar para que quede mas elegante o alguna otra funcion adicional ?? y en la parte del buffer que usas ? un parlante chiquito de 8ohms ?


 

Hola nuevamente
mmm
pues si te gustaria agregar algun que otro elemento, puede ser cualquier cosa, podrias poner un juego de LEDs que formen alguna palabra o señal (me encanta la iluminacion jeje). Puede ser cualquier cosa, en el foro hay muchos proyectos que tambien son interesante y que puedes agregar colocandolo en uno de los contactos del rele (recuerda que la bateria que esta en los contactos del rele es diferente a la que la alimenta, asi que esa bateria no tiene que ser exactamente de 9 volts, puedes alimentar con cualquier tension para cualquier componente)

mmm en cuanto al buffer, yo use exactamente el que esta mostrado aqui, 






La verdad puedes usar cualquier cosa, tambien puede ser un parlante como dices, todo depende de tu gusto, por lo menos este si suena fuerte (lo escucharon desde el 2°piso de mi casa )

si tienes alguna que otra duda, me avisas!
saludos!!!


----------



## romel777 (Ago 8, 2010)

pues la alimentacion tenia planeado una bateria de 9v o un transformador de 12v 1.0A y tengo un zumbador parecido al tuyo tambien, otra cosa que tengo tirado por aqui es esto:






nose si de algo sirve


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Ago 8, 2010)

Eso que tienes alli mi buen amigo, es un "display", es un elemento que dependiendo de donde alimentes, un segmento de el se prende, son muy usados en la actualidad (especialmente en sistemas digitales). Cada segmento del display corresponde a un led... estos dispositivos estan divididos en: catodo comun (el mas usado) y el anodo comun. con el se pueden formar numeros, y existen otros (mas complejos) que pueden formar palabras.
En esta imagen esta bien explicada de como se usa,







A y otro pequeño detalle: si vas a alimentar el circuito con un transformador, debes tener en cuenta que los componentes a utilizar deben ser de "corriente alterna".


----------



## gigo2000x (Oct 20, 2010)

KaedusElectroRaik dijo:


> Eso que tienes alli mi buen amigo, es un "display", es un elemento que dependiendo de donde alimentes, un segmento de el se prende, son muy usados en la actualidad (especialmente en sistemas digitales). Cada segmento del display corresponde a un led... estos dispositivos estan divididos en: catodo comun (el mas usado) y el anodo comun. con el se pueden formar numeros, y existen otros (mas complejos) que pueden formar palabras.
> En esta imagen esta bien explicada de como se usa,
> 
> 
> ...





ola loko pues ya te agrege espero tu confirmacion  
gracias


----------



## phavlo (Feb 2, 2011)

Para los que quieren que la alarma se enclave y quede sonando hasta que uno mismo la desactive, se puede haces con un SCR. que cuando en el gate entra mas de 1volt (me parece) el mismo se dispara y queda enclavado hasta que se puentee el catodo con el anodo que podria ser por medio de un swich o pulsador.. 

saludos


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Feb 2, 2011)

phavlo dijo:


> Para los que quieren que la alarma se enclave y quede sonando hasta que uno mismo la desactive, se puede haces con un SCR. que cuando en el gate entra mas de 1volt (me parece) el mismo se dispara y queda enclavado hasta que se puentee el catodo con el anodo que podria ser por medio de un swich o pulsador..
> 
> saludos


 
Si, esa es una buena idea.
Aqui dejo un circuito basico de como se usaria:


----------



## phavlo (Feb 2, 2011)

Exactamente a eso me refiero, pero no seria preferible usar un transistor con un pote en el gate del SCR para ajustar la sensibilidad del disparo ?


----------



## Neodymio (Feb 2, 2011)

KaedusElectroRaik dijo:


> Si, esa es una buena idea.
> Aqui dejo un circuito basico de como se usaria:



Me gusta la idea, una pregunta de ignorante, para qué se coloca el diodo en paralelo a la bobina del relé?


----------



## phavlo (Feb 2, 2011)

> una pregunta de ignorante, para qué se coloca el diodo en paralelo a la bobina del relé?



Se dice que se usa para proteger el circuito de la tension o corriente de retorno que pueda producir la bobina al ser desconectada y que no dañe al circuito ya que esta seria consumida por el rele, tambien acabo de leer que no se usa para proteccion, sino que para polarizar el solenoide, pero en los puentes H para controlar los giros de los motores tambien se usan y los motores giran para los dos lados. Pero si prestas atencion, en esa figura, el diodo esta en polarizacion inversa, osea que en esa posicion no conduciria..

Espero que alguien mas sabio pueda tener una respuesta mas compleja sobre ese "misterioso diodo"

saludos


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Feb 3, 2011)

Muy buena explicacion phavlo!
Comunmente se pone ese diodo inverso a cualquier componente que posea una bobina (motor, rele, etc.). 

mmm, en mi circuito (como lo habia reiterado), es un bosquejo simple. Si alguien desea ajustar la sencibilidad del sensor, debera (como bien dice phavlo) usar un transistor con unas resistencias y el potenciometro.


----------



## gamaliel34 (Oct 24, 2011)

ayuda:con alarma en limewire
hola comunidad, espero que me puedan ayudar por favor y gracias. lo que pasa es quiero hacer una alarma que encontre en la red, pero no entiendo la conexion de los pines del rele en limewire, y al hacer la simulacion no me funciona, el problema es como conectar los pines del relé. si alguien tiene este mismo ejemplo en limewire le agradezco me lo pase o me lo ayude a hacer (en limewire) ademas en este momento mi internet no me deja subir nada a servidores por tal motivo no puedo subir el ejemplo de como lo he hecho. solo les paso la fuente y si alguien me puede ayudar....100% agradecido.

aqui la pueden ver:

http://www.taringa.net/posts/hazlo-t...odificada.html

PD: NO PUEDO ACCEDER A NINGUN SERVIDOR PARA POSTEAR IMAGENES O ARCHIVOS.


ya revise este foro y no encontre este mismo diagrama por eso lo posteo aqui.


----------

